# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 7 >  Giúp em cách cài đặt Apache với port 80 trong Win 7

## clickenter

Cổng mặc định khi duyệt web của trình duyệt và lắng nghe của server là 80. 
Trước đây, em dùng win XP, cài xampp thì apache dùng port 80 không có vấn đề gì. 
Em mới chuyển sang dùng win 7, thì có vấn đề xảy ra. Nếu cứ để port cho apache là 80 thì không thể khởi động server. Em đã phải chuyển thành port 8080. Điều này gây ra bất tiện là duyệt web thì cứ phải điền thêm cổng. Em muốn dùng theo cách bình thường. 
Có ai biết vấn đề này không, giúp em với. 
Em đã google rồi, được biết có một process tên là System, có PID là 4, description của nó là NTKernel and System. Em dùng lệnh netstat -ao thấy ngay dòng đầu tiên: 
Proto Local Address Foreign Address State PID 
TCP 0.0.0.0:80 TranViet-PC:0 LISTENING 4 

Sau đó em mở Task Manager để xem tab Processes, đúng là có một process tên là System, có PID là 4, description của nó là NTKernel and System. (Ai mà xem thì đừng nhầm với tab Services nhé, xem tab Process ngay bên trái trái tab Services rồi chọn View / Select Columns, chọn thêm PID) 
Google một hồi nữa, biết được process này lắng nghe trên cổng 80. Nó là process mặc định của win 7, không biết có phải là do IIS không, hình như là do cái httpd.sys nào đó. Bác nào biết chỉ giúp em cách tắt nó để em dùng port 80 cho apache, và tiện thể cả cách bật lại nó nữa, để khi nào em không dùng apache em bật lại nó cho win hoạt động bình thường  . 
Thanks các bác.

----------


## banga

> Cổng mặc định khi duyệt web của trình duyệt và lắng nghe của server là 80. 
> Trước đây, em dùng win XP, cài xampp thì apache dùng port 80 không có vấn đề gì. 
> Em mới chuyển sang dùng win 7, thì có vấn đề xảy ra. Nếu cứ để port cho apache là 80 thì không thể khởi động server. Em đã phải chuyển thành port 8080. Điều này gây ra bất tiện là duyệt web thì cứ phải điền thêm cổng. Em muốn dùng theo cách bình thường. 
> Có ai biết vấn đề này không, giúp em với. 
> Em đã google rồi, được biết có một process tên là System, có PID là 4, description của nó là NTKernel and System. Em dùng lệnh netstat -ao thấy ngay dòng đầu tiên: 
> Proto Local Address Foreign Address State PID 
> TCP 0.0.0.0:80 TranViet-PC:0 LISTENING 4 
> 
> Sau đó em mở Task Manager để xem tab Processes, đúng là có một process tên là System, có PID là 4, description của nó là NTKernel and System. (Ai mà xem thì đừng nhầm với tab Services nhé, xem tab Process ngay bên trái trái tab Services rồi chọn View / Select Columns, chọn thêm PID) 
> ...


Sau khi Setup xong bạn đã Reboot lại chưa? vì thằng Apache này nó không tương thích lắm hay sao đó... (Chú ý là Windows của bạn là bản 32bit hay 64bit nhé)
Mình sài Win7 64Bits, cài Apache hộ trợ 64bit để Port mặc định là 80, vẫn chạy ầm ầm, chỉ có điều hơi khó chịu là mỗi lần Config thì không dùng lệnh Pause, Stop, hoặc Start để chạy lại được, mà phải Reboot lại máy, lúc này nó mới RUN được.

----------


## linktac

*Trả lời: Giúp em cách cài đặt Apache với port 80 trong Win 7*

Bạn xem IIS có cài k? nếu k thì gỡ nó đi cũng đc

----------


## dermaster

dùng wamserver đi bạn thằng này cấu hình rất đơn giản

----------

